# Low nicotine with HEAVY throat hit



## Noobvapes (11/7/16)

Hey guys 

I started DIY and I mix my juices at 3mg (nicotine in VG base) 75vg/25pg.

The mix i make shouldn't provide a throat hit but hits the back of my throat like a mule on steroids.

I have steeped some of my juices for 4 weeks to see if it can be that, but although the flavour is good the throat hit stays the same.

I like the supplier where i get all my concentrates but want to know if there a nicotine product that still provides a 3mg - 6mg nicotine with a lower throat hit (the mix i get is 36mg per 100ml).

Any assistance would be appreciated!


----------



## KingSize (11/7/16)

When I started DIYing I used the Nic from Vapeowave and mixed my juices at 3mg and it was perfect! The second bottle of nic that I bought was from Blckvapour and it is definitely a lot harsher than the Vapeowave nic. Best solution - mix your juice at 2mg - sorted my problem right out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

Upping the VG content should also lower the throat hit.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Noobvapes (11/7/16)

Andre said:


> Upping the VG content should also lower the throat hit.


I would but i vape a ijust tornado tank and too high VG doesn't soak the coils properly. Had that burn before...would like to avoid that.


----------



## Rhapsody (11/7/16)

You mind sharing your recipe? I find that some flavours also have a throat hit, most noticeably the citrus flavours orange, lemon etc. EM (ethyl maltol) sometimes helps take the edge off. Here's a nice rundown of every possible reason your juice could be coming out harsh. I would experiment and just use a process of elimination:

http://juic.org/60-second-guide-to-diy-e-liquid-mixing/why-does-my-e-liquid-taste-harsh/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kevkev (11/7/16)

This helped me a lot when I started DIY

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jan (11/7/16)

Remember to shake your nic concentrate very well before mixing


----------



## PsiSan (11/7/16)

Had the same problem, went with other nic "brand" and changed my pg/vg ratios


----------



## Switchy (11/7/16)

Another problem might have been the way you steeped it.

I know sunlight can make liquids with nic in extremely harsh on the throat, if not un-vapable, with prolonged exposure.


----------



## Noobvapes (11/7/16)

Switchy said:


> Another problem might have been the way you steeped it.
> 
> I know sunlight can make liquids with nic in extremely harsh on the throat, if not un-vapable, with prolonged exposure.


Cool dark place so its definitely not that


----------



## Noobvapes (11/7/16)

Think it is my nicotine supplier (won't name) but the video provided in this thread correlates with everything that is wrong with the end result of the mix I think im going to get my nicotine from vapeowave as suggested. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Caveman (11/7/16)

KingSize said:


> When I started DIYing I used the Nic from Vapeowave and mixed my juices at 3mg and it was perfect! The second bottle of nic that I bought was from Blckvapour and it is definitely a lot harsher than the Vapeowave nic. Best solution - mix your juice at 2mg - sorted my problem right out.



I also noticed this exact same thing. The juice I am vaping now is way harsher than it's been before and the only change has been the Nic, this batch came from Blckvapour, I am going to tone it down to 2mg tonight and see if it makes a difference. I always forget to shake the nic though, so that might be part of it also. Never had this issue with vapeowave's nic however.


----------



## VapingSquid (11/7/16)

For me this is always down to the concentrates. For example, Bronuts - this stuff is like paint stripper to me. I have deduced it down to either Yellow Cake or Chocolate Glazed Doughnut. I would certainly take a look at this. Perhaps you could mix up a flavourless 3mg batch of just vg and pg. If that is rough, there are only 3 ingredients to point a finger at.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (11/7/16)

BlckVapour uses Prime-Nic nicotine, which is what the vast majority in South Africa use. Thus, doubt if it is the nic, unless it has something to do with re-packaging, if applicable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Richio (11/7/16)

The Nicotine we supply is sold as sealed by Prime-Nic. It is not repacked or mixed by us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (11/7/16)

Richio said:


> The Nicotine we supply is sold as sealed by Prime-Nic. It is not repacked or mixed by us.


Thanks for the clarification, a colleague and I were wondering this very thing earlier today after we got our latest deliveries. (Great service, again I might add).. Must be something else then. I am mixing up another batch tonight, will see if it persists in this new batch, if not, I must have done something wrong or used a not-well-rinsed syringe or something.


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/7/16)

Another point here = remember all juices has a "sweet spot" so play with your temp settings on your mod. I experienced terrible throat hit on recent Rebel Lion product - I upped my temp to 55 (on a .5 ohm ceramic coil) and it was gone... This also balanced the mix nicely and all the flavours came through nicely.


----------



## Kalashnikov (20/7/16)

2mg is probably your best shot. That's what I make. Maybe you can get some smooth concentrate as well. Seems to soften the sharp notes on a flavours that could be a bit rough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (20/7/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Another point here = remember all juices has a "sweet spot" so play with your temp settings on your mod. I experienced terrible throat hit on recent Rebel Lion product - I upped my temp to 55 (on a .5 ohm ceramic coil) and it was gone... This also balanced the mix nicely and all the flavours came through nicely.



Although you make a valid point, a few degrees or watts shouldn't change the flavor so noticeably that you cannot vape it any other level. I agree the all have their sweet spots and even multiple sweet spots depending on what profile comes out at certain heat levels, but a juice should not be super harsh at lower wattage forcing you to have to vape at high wattages. 

That being said, it was def the nic. as @Richio explained to me the nic might be very "fresh". I went and made some new batches and gave the nic a good shaking first. Zero harshness this time round and the quality of the nic is great. I can actually taste a difference in flavor in some of my mixes just due to the change of nic.

So, for anyone having this particular issue, give it a nice shake before use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Junior (15/2/17)

jl10101 said:


> For me this is always down to the concentrates. For example, Bronuts - this stuff is like paint stripper to me. I have deduced it down to either Yellow Cake or Chocolate Glazed Doughnut. I would certainly take a look at this. Perhaps you could mix up a flavourless 3mg batch of just vg and pg. If that is rough, there are only 3 ingredients to point a finger at.



I know this is an old post but I am busy looking up issues with yellow cake myself. I am having that issue with Rhodonite and bronuts, the only similarity is the yellow cake, this has been bugging me for well over a month. Is this a common issue? And if so then why is both of those recipes so famous? 
Have you found a solution to the harshness? Because the recipes are so damn good man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

